# Oslo calling



## Orchestrada (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello there!

Paul Grønseth is my name, and music is my aspiring game.

Glad to have stumbled across this forum filled with experience, creativity and geekiness. :D 

I sang before I could talk, started out with guitar at age seven, as a songwriter doing my first pieces at ten (though stealing melodies from Eurovision Song Contest back then). I have done a couple of jingles for national tv and commercials, and hoping to do more in the years to come. I fell in love with orchestral music after having watched the first three minutes of Home Alone 1, but first got serious on the subject myself last year. 

I will start out as a freeloader, and hopefully end up as a resource.

Cheers!


----------



## bryla (Apr 26, 2013)

velkommen til!


----------



## NoctilucentClouds (Apr 26, 2013)

Velkommen/Welcome!


----------



## Orchestrada (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------

